# U.S. DP meet



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Let's see how fast this one will drop off the page.............

O.K., so we have a whole bunch of us in this great big country. Including Canada I'm pretty sure we make up more than half of the group (still not sure why England provides so many members...)
Anyway, is there any interest, any interest at all, in trying to set up a meeting of DP/DR types here? Obviously distance is a challenge. Maybe have more than one meeting then. I'm up for anywhere I can reasonably get to by car (say, within 1,000 miles). Since she is currently otherwise indisposed and won't see this post for awhile, I suggest we consider gathering at Amelia's house in Alberta. Give everyone a chance to see heaven (AKA Banff). Seattle would work for me also. I could even make it as far as L.A. Can't think of any members east of here until you get too far away......

Anyway, and realizing the chances of anything actually materializing are slim, that's all I'll say about it for now. Oh, and weekends are best and I don't want to be the only guy. I think those are my only limitations.

Like I said in the thread Martin has about a U.K. meet - there really is nothing compared to meeting another of your own kind. Yes, being the Internet all sorts of things are possible, but bottom line is - nobody should pass up a chance to meet a fellow traveller. And if I'm part of the group I can protect the rest of you (sc is big and strong  )
So, pm me if you are interested, or just respond here I guess.

p.s. if anyone has any concerns, Janine can vouch for me, as can Kim and Angie. Some of the rest of you might worry me a bit, but it's safe to meet with me


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok...just had an idea and I wondered if it would work or not. There is no way I would be able to make it all the way on the other side of the great, big U-S of A! :lol: SC, Seattle seems like another country to me, it's so far away from Ohio!

But, is there a way that we can all get into a chat room.? It doesn't even have to be this one. We could have someone open one and start a seperate one away from this site. I mean, have the moderators in there so that we don't go off topic and anyone who causes trouble or what not, gets booted. It may be dumb, but it sure would be alot easier for me than going waaaaay out west! Just a suggestion.

Thanks SC, for starting the thread. Take care all.

Kelson


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi,

I made it, I have a Yahoo group, I made if for Canadian members, but all are invited, in fact. (I made it for Canadian members in order to have french members as well!!!!!) There is a chat room.

If you're interested, PM me.

K


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

why do you wanna make another chat room when theres on here?

I'd be willing to meet in person, but I highly doubt I can make it to the West Coast or CANADA. I think somewhere in NEW YORK or some place like that would be better.

I doubt this will happen to.......

imagine all the PANIC ATTACKS, lol

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

L.A. sounds good to me i could meet up if you people can


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

So this has elicted even less interest than I thought.............
Maybe a different approach will work better. Ooooh. I could pretend to be Janine! She's everybody's hero what with being cured and all.

O.K.
Hi everybody, this is Janine. Forget the sc monkey in the upper left hand portion of this response. I am a moderator and can do things like that. 
Anyway, I was thinking it might be fun if we could set up a meeting here in the States amongst the DP/DR types. You know, just to sit down over a beer and talk about life and stuff. And thanks to surprisingly brisk sales of my book(s), I'd like to take this opportunity to, well, sort of offer to pay for the whole thing. You know, plane tickets (train tickets for sc), lodging, fine cuisine, that sort of thing. Maybe rent a whole floor at that big hotel across from the Trump Towers, right on Central Park (can't recall the name now). Lunch in China Town, dinner and show in Manhattan. 
Anyway, the whole bash is on me, so let me know if you're interested. And remember - sc himself will be there. Contact me and reserve your spot early. Cause you know this will be a sell-out..............


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL

(I am having NOTHING to do with organizing any get-together, but I will 100 per cent vouch for the fact that I have met sc, lived to tell it, and can without question guarantee you all that he is totally sane, totally safe, totally respectable - and well....rather darn adorable).

Love,
ME!

p.s. the hotel where I will NOT be putting everyone up is called The Plaza, grin


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Um..........the Motel 6 in Brooklyn? I think they have a pool.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Hate to be a pest (posting it all over the place), but here it is just one more time (in case there's still anybody who hasn't checked it out):

http://www.meetup.com/ (once past homepage, click "Start a Meetup Group" at top of page.)

Of course,as Kelson noted in the U.K. meetup thread, dp/dr is so rare that it probably wouldn't be that workable to have a local dp/dr group, so this is just a shot in the dark.

But I can't help feeling that there might be more dp/dr'rs in a given population than one might imagine.

Maybe a large percentage of them are simply aware of feeling 'strange' and 'out of it' without actually having a word to attach to it (a lot of people come here having only just heard of dp and dr, though they may have experienced the symptoms for years prior to this).

Perhaps increased awareness could make such groups more feasible. Though I admit I wouldn't know how to go about spreading increased awareness of it beyond simply attempting to start such local support groups and just seeing where it went from there.

Maybe regional groups would be realistic (certainly as of right now). There are numerous members of this board that I know of who live within the same general region as me, afterall.

Sorry for the lengthiness of this, but I think distance is a big problem for most dp/dr'rs (certainly is for me). Maybe this might be the beginning of a more practical solution than say, having all the U.S./Canadian DP/DR'rs converge for a meet in one specific place (forcing some to travel much farther than others).

Just my two cents,

e


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

i wanna go to new york!

if i can

but anywhere else is cool

um

i live in oklahoma

so be gentle

with the location


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Of course not Janine, I know how much you preferred the New York Palace and I'm just going to take this moment for saying thank you for paying for all of us to stay on the Palace's Club level.

:lol:


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Meaning no offense to New Yorkers, but I don't think the Hell's Angels could drag me there.

Big cities are just one of my great phobias in life (I don't even like driving into downtown Fort Worth, and it's lilliputian in comparison to New York City).

Anyway, P3, didn't you say that subconsciously you're not terribly fond of larger metropolises your_self_? (Would be ironic if you went to a DP/DR convention in NY,only to return home even moreso, wouldn't you imagine?)

e


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Found it! After hours of searching the web, along with pouring through my extensive collection of almanacs, I now know where "O-k-l-a-h-o-m-a" is. Seems it's one of those funny shaped states kinda in the middle. Where everything is real flat. And all this time I thought it was just a fun musical..........
I think we should have the big meeting there. If we get bored, we can always hop over to K-a-n-s-a-s and watch the corn grow or something.

Yep, the first annual U.S. DP meeting is really starting to come together now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

sc said:


> Found it! After hours of searching the web, along with pouring through my extensive collection of almanacs, I now know where "O-k-l-a-h-o-m-a" is. Seems it's one of those funny shaped states kinda in the middle. Where everything is real flat. And all this time I thought it was just a fun musical..........
> I think we should have the big meeting there. If we get bored, we can always hop over to K-a-n-s-a-s and watch the corn grow or something.
> 
> Yep, the first annual U.S. DP meeting is really starting to come together now.


i used to live in kansas and i am never ever .... ever ... ever... going back to that hell hole again. Most BORING PLACE ever


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

can i come to the american one too? I'm really looking forward to having my plane ticket paid for and staying in that Plaza place, you are so generous Janine


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Man, if it weren't for Lack o' Funds! Making my big apartment move in 2 months! I'd be anywhere anyone was going. My most amazing meetup was going to London where I almost met Martin, but he broke his arm :roll:

Europe is so amazing as all them folks are so close to each other and there's great public transit (trains). That gathering in 1999 consisted of many from Andy's board .... Hannah (England), Cavan (Scotland), Nicole (USA), Ramon (The Netherlands), Simon, (England), and Moi. It was a huge step for me. Spur of the moment. 4 wonderful days of unconditional acceptance and 2 days flying (10 HOURS non-stop) from L.A. to London and back. It has taken me 5 years to recover, but I'm ready for another meeting!

Yeah, we need tents and backpacks and set up camp outside of Omaha, LOL.

Hey for those of us in the Western portion of the Eastern Time Zone -- CHICAGO, that toddlin' town?

Damn.
L,
D 8)


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

oh yeah...i forgot about how some people might react to big cities.

Elsewhere then!

and SC-

I don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Kansas SUCKS. Oklahoma is NOT like Kansas. Don't EVEN go there. :shock:

Seriously though Kansas really does suck and OK isn't that bad (well I live in Tulsa)...and near where i live it's not that flat...

I, also, am not that flat  :wink:


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes I'm petty...this is Tulsa for all you disillusioned folk out there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

san antonio texas babyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!
http://www.san-antonio-texas-faux-painting.com/imgs/san-antonio-downtown.jpg


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Mmmmm. Seem to have struck a nerve - apparently there is some kind of rivalry between those two flat states. O.K. then, Oklahoma and Kansas are out of the loop. I only thought cause they seem to be about in the middle.....
So, to review: Janine has backed out of her offer to pay for and host the big party; Dreamer will travel all the way to some little island for a get together, but is just a leeeetle too good to bother with us American peons; and, though she is from a flat state, P-3 herself is not THAT flat (so she claims). 
Where does this leave things............... I think Seattle is still tops on the list. The fact that it's only a short drive from where I live is purely coincidence I'm sure. It is a very cool city, with many things to see and do. And trust me - it is NOT flat.
So keep those pm's coming if you're up for a Seattle meet.........


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

there's a motel 6 in brooklyn?


----------



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm down for Seattle. Ok, I confess, I live there. Nonetheless, it's still my favorite city in the US.
Did that just rhyme?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

What happened to my new orleans idea? I thought we were all going to go down there, get drunk and run around with our shirts off to express the unique group that we are. There's some happenin' bars on bourbon street. I would love to get in a contest with gimpy or person3 to see who could down the most whiskey shots at once.

The biggest thing here is agreeing on a city. That's going to be damn hard to do. Everyone seems to be wanting to find the city nearest them. That is both selfish and ridiculous. We need to find somewhere that's smack dab in the middle of the country. Somewhere like Dallas, Tx would do. Everyone can crash at my place and I even have a room designated for orgy's, so SC would have some incentive to come.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

this is never gonna work out


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

If I had a quarter for every time someone has tried to organize a DP meet (including myself...  ), I'd be rich. Having said that, I am completely up for SEATTLE. SC, how many Seattle votes have there been? We will never reach an agreement on where to have a meet as we are located all over the world. What's important is to make sure there is a good number of people willing to travel to the selected city. It makes sense to have the meet close to where the organizer(s) live so that they can make the appropriate arrangements with where meet, where to stay, etc. So, SC, since you started the post, have you volunteered to organize a meet? :wink:


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

If passenger trips to the moon ever happen and also become affordable,
why don't we meet up there. I know i'll probably feel at home in space.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

It was my elbow Dreamer, goddam you !!!! :lol: If it was just my arm I had broken I would have come along....

Guys, you really should do this. Stop bloody moaning about money and stuff, you've got you're whole life to get out of / into debt. If I had the time, I'd come over to the states and sort you all out. In actual fact, money isn't a problem for me - plus I've got tons of Virgin airmiles.

Except, of course, I'd required body guards to protect me from SC's inevitable lustings. Hotel with a pool, for heavens sake. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm already in enough debt from going to private college. I'm not going to go anywhere till I graduate. Being a Midwesterner who hasn't been west of Missouri since 1990, I tend to lean more towards organizing such a meet in a place like Indianapolis, IN. But who cares; I know I'm not going anyway. I'm busy AND poor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

I could probably get Rev to go to Chicago with me for this....anyone else for Chicago?

What is there to do in Chicago? I've only been in the airport


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

Alrighty then. Counting up the pm's I've received about this, and not just today - I am including all the messages since I started this thread.....let's see....plus two, carry the five..............O.K. I have received exactly zero pm's. There seems to be a bit of interest in a Seattle meeting, although if Cloverstone isn't there I won't be either. Nothing against university girl or gbsbrown, it's just that she's close enough and it wouldn't be right to meet without her. Also Jewels. She lives in Seattle and has actually offered to ply me with alcohol if I come up for a visit. Jewels is pretty much cured though, and tends to brag about it. Sort of a higher pitched Janine Baker "na na na, I'm sane and you're not" kind of thing. Very annoying. Although she has to be there or I won't. Not sure about the brown person, but like I say - I don't want to be the only boy. Bottom line though - we need at least a couple of more folks to make a reasonable number.

If a Seattle meeting can be put together, I was thinking something along the lines of an afternoon down on Pike Street somewhere. Just.....a cup of coffee amongst wackos. Well, we'd each be able to have our OWN cup of coffee, but you know what I mean. I can get up there and back in the same day with no problem.

On the other hand, the one and only RevSarah has suggested Chicago. This would be a substantially longer trip for me, but is within striking distance of the one and only Dreamer, and even the east coast types. I would suggest meeting at the train station there, both for it's architectural/historical significance as well as the fact that it's pretty much right in the middle of downtown and there is lots of sightseeing to be done there. Plus it's a short hop to one of those really large lakes they have in that part of the country. Can't remember which one, but it really is big. Great even.

So, no meeting set yet, but this thread has now officially been bumped back to the top.................


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

sc said:


> I don't want to be the only boy.


I think I'd very _definitely_ go if _I_ was the only boy!  (Even if it was in NYC.)

e


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Cool Janine and SC. Am so glad you guys up for a gathering. I just need advance warning since I'd be flying from the UK. NYC or Seattle is just fine with me. Let me know. Am looking forward to it. Also I think that we should clarify that both the US and UK meets are actually International meets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

um..........any chance you could bring g-funk along with you? And maybe Martin. Oh, and jc needs to be there. If you can only afford to bring one though - make it g-funk. Thank you in advance for you support.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

You very funny man, sc. :lol: They are both certainly welcome to join me. By the way is that photo of Janine for real? Does she really look like that when the sun goes down?


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey SC! I live where Cloverstone lives! Thanks a lot  I would definately be there. What do you think about setting up a formal vote in the survey section? It could list various US cities and ask where the person would be willing to travel to. Whichever city has the most votes wins.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

I wasn't trying to diss you uni-girl. I know that you and cloverstone live in the same general area, at least the same province, and it would only make sense for you two to come down together. 
Sheesh. I think I should stop before I get myself into an even deeper hole. 
P-3 isn't pm'ing with me anymore, all because I called her flat state flat. Janine is p.o.'ed because I misunderstood her all expenses paid offer to apply to everyone, not just to me as she had planned (p.s. to that - no Janine, I will not wear liederhosen for you). And Dreamer is.....well Dreamer. I'm sure I've made her unhappy with me again for some reason. Now you're hurt because I thought it would be best if we had more than two people show up in Seattle. 
I'm tellin' you, this trying to set up a meeting is thankless work......

p.s. if I was actually to take this U.S. meeting thing seriously - I would strongly suggest more than one meeting in more than one place. This country is just too dang big to expect one particular location to attract many people. Seattle works for me. Chicago is even a possibility, but only if Dreamer shows up (and will wear liederhosen).


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

SC, no worries! So you're not taking this meet seriously? Didn't you start the post? Guess you just wanted to generate a discussion. Thankless hey? Well, I'd definately thank you if it did get planned. Thanks for starting a post you weren't serious about?


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey SC, UG, Janine, Dreamer, and everyone. Why don't you guys come to London. UK vacation, man! I'll show you around.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

> Janine is p.o.'ed because I misunderstood her all expenses paid offer to apply to everyone, not just to me as she had planned (p.s. to that - no Janine, I will not wear liederhosen for you).


 - sc

HOWLING.

Oh, man...I have to perodically check this damn thread to see what else I've been nominated to DO, lol.....

I would LOVE to meet you people, and sc, you have given me an image to try to fight that might take me days.....

lol
oh, man...

Love,
me


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

> Also Jewels. She lives in Seattle and has actually offered to ply me with alcohol if I come up for a visit. Jewels is pretty much cured though, and tends to brag about it. Sort of a higher pitched Janine Baker "na na na, I'm sane and you're not" kind of thing. Very annoying. Although she has to be there or I won't.


 -sc

Oh, the man is on a roll. That made me laugh so loud the dog got curious.

TRULY, think of the mind sc COULD have if he was "normal"

Howling all the way down the bunny trail,
J
p.s. Jewels is actually a good friend of mine - knew her for years...and she IS a kind of higher pitched version of me, lol..she's going to die...lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

last bump peeps. We gonna do this or not? And why does the thread on a U.K. meet have twice the action as this does? Looks as if 90% of the entire population of that little island has responded there.

If we can't get ourselves organized, so be it. For the record though - I am available.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> And maybe Martin


I was actually thinking of coming until I read this. Sob. I need to be loved.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

quite honoured that sc required my attendance...

is it because I mentioned in another thread that I pose regularly for Playboy, because that was a lie and I didn't want anyone to be disappointed if I were to come. and see that it's more likely that I pose for 'Horse and Hounds'


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

quite seriously though, I would love to meet so many people here, and if I could afford it, would totally be there


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

well, i have no desire to put myself through this kind of psychological turmoil again. i'll travel as far as Toronto to go to one of these things...but i will bring muffins.

s.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

In wich city are you fianlly meeting ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

if we can go up to 10 persons here in Montreal, I'd go to that DP meeting. Not less than 10 persons


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Sounds as if an inordinately large percentage of the U.S./Canadian wackos are from the East Coast ("East Coast" meaning anything east of the Rockies). You people should set up your own meeting. I nominate Dreamer to be the organizer of the big gala. And........you have g-funk who wants to attend, and Sebastion who does NOT. You guys, it just doesn't get much better than that. (by the by g-funk, I am hurt.......nay DEEPLY hurt that you think I am so shallow as to only be interested in someone for their physical appearance. Plus it worries me - if you can figure it out, so can others.......)

West side here.............just not too many of us. I think I have successfully scared off the only other close-by person here, so that pretty much just leaves me. And, you know, I can pretty much have a meeting with myself whenever I want.

Again, if anyone is interested in a west coast meet, preferably the NORTHwest, I am game. I'd even be willing to set up the particulars. But only if there are enough warm bodies to make it worth the trip......


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

It's not so much that i don't want to attend. I would actually be quite tickled to attend such an event. I just think that the whole thing should revolve around me and where i live. I mean, really, it does kind of make sense. Rev and Sarah live nearby...there's me...and all the Montreal crew. Even for people around the great lakes, it isn't that far of a trip. And coming into Canada you won't have to deal with overly suspicious boorish border guards who will humiliate you for kicks and if you give them any lip, detain you indefinitely. Plus, i think a lot of you would feel right at home in this city, as most of the people who live here are detached and distant even without DP.

Either that, or the whole getting drunk in New Orleans idea sounded OK.

s.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

If we're inviting according to appearance, Sebastian is excellent eye candy.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

How many are we from Canada...est side...like 3 or 4 maybe ?

Only me and Allure30 from Montreal...
I would go to Toronto...or New York...


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

JanineBaker said:


> If we're inviting according to appearance, Sebastian is excellent eye candy.


So...does charming the pants off people just come naturally to you, or is this something you've actually studied?

s.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Knowing Janine, studied. And read every single books available on the subject. 

So, Sebastian, is your pic up on this website?!?!?!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

g-funk said:


> So, Sebastian, is your pic up on this website?!?!?!


No g-funk. I treasure my anonymity too much. There's always some madman ready to swoop in and take on my identity.

So...seriously though everyone...how about Toronto...Dreamer, don't you live in Ann Arbor or somewhere thereabouts. It wouldn't be far for you...and it just seems to me like there's a lot of people that are around this area.

I mean, clearly there should be an East Coast/West Coast split in the meeting. If it's planned months in advance, can this be done?

I'll posit this then:

Mid-August, in Toronto, on a Saturday night...for argument's sake...let's say the 13th.

If anyone is interested in this time and date, PM me or reply here.

s.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Doesn't it freak you guys out thinking of meeting everyone on here? It does me for some reason. I mean I pretty much know ya'll are safe, it's not that. It would just be weird. Another dp/anxiety moment keeping me from doing something that would otherwise be cool. :roll:


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

JasonFar is in for Seattle! How many is that now SC?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

anyone from southern cali ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Four for Seattle. 
Let me work on a couple of more people..............


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

I love Seattle and would definetly come, for you guys and the city. That's a killer combo right there.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

i would do seattle

not canada

I DONT HAVE A GODDAMNED PASSPORT

and

i don't know where my birth certificate is

due to my family's sheer total irresponsiblity regarding highly important documents, i refuse to deal with it. damn documents

so seattle will be better than toronto.

an dyou can bet i will be gripping my itenerary so IT won't get lost too


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

We can carpool up there P3. That is if you want to drive, pay for gas and food because I am broke. Cmon, anything for the man you love, right?


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Okay. Put me down for Seattle


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

I can do Seattle in late September, so I'm in. Looking forward to meeting all of you mentally challenged individuals.

Alex


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

SC! Look at that! What's the Seattle count now?


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

pure narcotic that was such a turnoff.

but check your inbox...i'm in dallas right now...watching you...through your window...

*ahem*

i mean i'm in dallas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

It was nice meeting you Melissa. The journey was interesting to say the least. I think I am paying the price today for eating that plastic waffle though. Maybe we should hold the DP meet at that hotel. Anybody here that makes over $1,000,000 a year? Well thanks for meeting me and being such an environmentalist by throwing your cigs in the lake. J/K, I thought that was funny.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

That hotel was really nice. But no one else i talked to ever heard of it. So I think we made it up.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Please note that i've not been able to access my private messages, so if any of you kids PMed me re. a meet in Toronto, don't think me rude. I just found this out yesterday, and Rev is now on the case, so rest tight.

s.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm still mulling over the fact that the government doesn't trust person3 enough to give her a passport. (evil grin)

Just kidding!


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I actually think that it's MY trust of the government.

To claim that the government doesn't trust ME would be a projection of MY distrustful feelings onto someone ELSE.


----------

